# T/C Icon range report



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think I found the power that is going to work in both the Icon and R-15. Varget from 23.6 to 25.5 grains seem to shoot well with 25.5 and 24.6 shooting some good groups with either cci or win primers.The first five are the T/c and the last is the R-15. I know the r-15 dont look great but I ran the first 4 down and was impressed so I ran the next 9 in rapid succession so the barrel got quite warm and I contribute that to the flyers. I removed the Nikon Coyote Scope and went with a 3x9x40 Nikon BDC(I like Crosshairs). I got another scope coming 4.5x14 x 50 Sightron will let you know how it works . I have heard some really good things about Sightron. I posted another thread in the General Firearm with sonme good information you may want to checkout.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well once again my computers skills shine as well as my photo taking abilities. Sorry for the doubles. I guess thats why I a heavy equipment mechanic.LOL These were 5 shot groups except for the R-15 I was playing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thought maybe you worked in a bank with all the coins out there, good shooting!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice work! Looks like they're plenty warmed up. Will they get a chance to flex their "guns" on some wild targets?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

As time permits and hopefully the upper 90's with 78 to 100 % humidity passes. Really ready for my first predator this season more so than most I can remember.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> As time permits and hopefully the upper 90's with 78 to 100 % humidity passes. Really ready for my first predator this season more so than most I can remember.


You're more focused without the smokies! Easier to get excited about stuff.


----------

